
Dolphins appear to do nonlinear mathematics - ColinWright
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/48218696/ns/technology_and_science-science/t/dolphins-appear-do-nonlinear-mathematics/#.UZt0ruJI47w
======
claudius
There is a large difference between understanding mathematical concepts, e.g.
ordinal numbers, and using effects that we describe using such mathematical
concepts.

For example, you wouldn’t say that a human ‘understands’ how signals propagate
from the brain to the hand to then do some calculations and hence decide when
to tell his hand to let go of a ball he is trying to throw. What happens
instead is that by repetition and exercise, we develop experience that lets us
match the current requirements to previous ones and then repeat what we did
previously.

------
X4
I am currently studying this behaviour anyway. I am certain that humans do use
fractal search algorithms too. Predators use Levy based algorithms.

    
    
        Remembering things that you hear can cause a phonetic fractal search.
        Remembering things you see can cause a holographic fractal search.
    

4 dimensions: time, x,y,z where x,y,z aren't just positions. They can be
neurons connected with a firing pattern or more.

Do your research, have to stop myself.. this is truly fantastic. I enjoy it
too much :)

